# what is produed in your area



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Here in Agost , pottery and ceramics are produced

Well worth a visit to see the local potters at work !

the bigger factory's produce building bricks and roof tiles

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, the only thing I can think of that this town has produced is a world renowned bullfighter.

Oh, and bulls ...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the ceramics in Agost. We have several things in our house which we bought there. Unfortunately nowadays, without a car, it is difficult to get there.

Not exactly where we live but just a couple of miles away is Villajoyosa which is famous for its chocolate. Valor chocolate is probably the most famous in Spain - a bit like the way Cadburys is in the UK. There is even a chocolate museum there. I have never visited it but keep meaning to.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> I love the ceramics in Agost. We have several things in our house which we bought there. Unfortunately nowadays, without a car, it is difficult to get there.
> 
> Not exactly where we live but just a couple of miles away is Villajoyosa which is famous for its chocolate. Valor chocolate is probably the most famous in Spain - a bit like the way Cadburys is in the UK. There is even a chocolate museum there. I have never visited it but keep meaning to.


Hi dunworkin

Yes the valor factory is worth a visit, its free, and if the majority of the visiting group is English 
They will run the film you see before the tour in English.

Jijona is also worth a visit, it is famous for turron and you can visit the lobo factory, think we had to pre book that one

Tony


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My town is famous for its 'tortas de aceite', or sweet oil olive biscuits.







Although in truth the production facilities have now moved to a new factory about 15 miles away because they outgrew their space here in my town.

Only a few miles away in a nearby town there's the Góngora winery. Years ago I lived in that town, just up the street from the winecellar. At certain times of the year when the wind blew the right way everything smelled like fermenting grapes!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tropical fruits, particularly mangos and avocados, are grown extensively in this area and firms producing them have expanded during the crisis, exportiing far more now than they did before. One local firm produces all the ready made guacamole which is sold in Mercadona stores throughout Spain.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Knives and scissors.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Brangus said:


> Knives and scissors.


Yes it seems to be a bit like how Sheffield was in the UK


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

https://recetasmaica.wordpress.com/2008/03/08/directori-cellers-bodegas-cavas/


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Cupatges : els vins catalans a la xarxa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pineapples, bananas, wines, cheeses, and people are produced here. The fruits,cheeses and wines are exported.

The people have to leave to find work, in the last four or five years we have lost nearly half the population, from 11,500 reduced to 6,800.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Enoturisme Penedès | Visit the Penedès and enjoy the wine tourism, walks and culture of a unique region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> My town is famous for its 'tortas de aceite', or sweet oil olive biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the tortas !


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Cork, Mushrooms, pine-nuts.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

artichokes, cabbage, lettuce and cauliflower. oh and tons of broccoli.


----------



## Jasmina (Sep 5, 2012)

*What does your area produce?*

Once, textiles. Now the second- hand clothing centre of Spain, if not The EU according to Canal 5 docu.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Cork, Mushrooms, pine-nuts.





smitty5668 said:


> artichokes, cabbage, lettuce and cauliflower. oh and tons of broccoli.


Where, in Gone and the UK or some place in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheese! Quesos Gazul have pìcked up medals at the World Cheese Awards.












Beef from retinta cattle. a local Andalusian breed.












Cork - still brought down from the forest on the backs of mules.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Avocados, lemons, oranges, olives, almonds, figs.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Raisins, judging by the drying racks by a lot of the houses here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our province produces 42% of the world's Olives and, of course, olive oil, much of which is "Extra Virgin" grade and thus are the world's largest producer. Tons of cherries - one variety in particular is exported to Ferrero to make "Ma Cherie" chocolates. Almonds (saladas and blanched), peaches, broad beans, quite a lot of oranges...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The oils from Jaen province are the best. Lots of speciality ones. I particularly like some of them sprinkled on crusty bread


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Bomba rice on my doorstep.

And Oranges/Mandarines/Grapefruit/Lemons


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Where, in Gone and the UK or some place in Spain?


spain near murcia. the only thing the place where i live in the u.k. produces is commuters


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Olive oil ( for export to italy to blend with their Stuff and legally sell as Italian oil), Superb asparagus, melons and in the Poniente vega , vegetables


----------

